# CA/BLO questions



## blodal (Jun 5, 2006)

I tried my first 2 CA/BLO finishes this weekend. One is still on the lathe waiting for polishing. I used Don Ward's instructions.

I have 2 questions:

Do you use a new paper towel piece for each coat, or do you reuse the same piece.

Second, A couple of times I glued the paper towel to my finger. I am sure this has never happened to anyone else. This was due to more CA coming out of the bottle and soaking through the paper towel. The other times it did not stick nor did I feel the heat from the CA drying. I felt quite a bit of heat on the heavy coats. Question is, did I use too much CA, or maybe not enough on the other coats.

Thanks.


----------



## JimGo (Jun 5, 2006)

Different towel between coats.

I regularly glue my rubber glove to the paper towel, though I think that may be a sign that I'm using a little too much glue.


----------



## wudwrkr (Jun 5, 2006)

I use one sheet of paper towel folded into a long strip so you end up with multiple laters of the paper towel.  When applying the CA, I only use about an inch or less of the paper towel strip and just cut off that area and continue using the rest until it's gone.  

I too have glued my rubber glove to the paper towel.  I may be applying too much CA, but I want to make sure I have good coverage.  By the way, if you are not using gloves, I highly recommend it.


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 5, 2006)

I take one sheet and cut it into 4 or 5 strips then fold these strips. I end up with multiple layers and use one strip per application. And yes, you're correct, not many of us who use CA for finishing pens have ever glued the towel to a finger or even to a pen blank. I've heard others talk of this phenomanon but...just kidding. I do it all of the time.[] If the CA soaks through and cooks my finger, then I do think I used too much CA...it's uncomfortable but not a disaster. The nice thing about CA is that if the finish gets goofed up for some reason it is easy to just sand it off and start over...a light scrape with a round nose scraper wooks great also. So, how do you like the CA/BLO finish?
Do a good turn daily!
Don





> _Originally posted by blodal_
> <br />I tried my first 2 CA/BLO finishes this weekend. One is still on the lathe waiting for polishing. I used Don Ward's instructions.
> 
> I have 2 questions:
> ...


----------



## blodal (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I guess I will start using the box of gloves I bought some time ago.

Don, I like the finish. The first pen has a very satin (unshiny)look to it. I think it is a combination of reusing the paper towel, and using too much BLO. I had read in your instructions not to use too much, but probably over did it on the first coat. I am going to redo it. The second is Redwood and it looks beautiful. I didn't have all the polishing materials, so I picked those up today.


----------



## bradh (Jun 6, 2006)

I have started using a pen kit bag in behind the paper towel. That way I do not get glued to the paper when the CA bleads through.
Brad
HardingPens.com


----------



## JimGo (Jun 6, 2006)

That's WAY too intelligent for me Brad!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## blodal (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks Brad. I was wondering what to do with all of those bags.


----------



## jodoidg (Jun 6, 2006)

I started with a glove when I was slinging CA all over the place [)] I now wrap masking tape around my finger cheap and easy, and that's what my wife calls me (cheap & easy).  I also use Viva brand paper towels for my CA.
Good Luck
John


----------



## kf4knf (Jun 7, 2006)

I dont even use a paper towel, just the pen kit bag!  []

Sounds to me like like you are using way to much CA glue blodal.  I am a VERY noobie at this CA stuff but I only needed about 3 drops per blank (2 blanks per pen). CA accelerator helps ALOT.  I tried it without the accel and it took on a cloudy look as it dried.  Give the guys at woodturningz a call.  Fritz got me some accel that was on sale last week.  1 spay will dry the blank instantly.


----------



## gerryr (Jun 7, 2006)

I've tried using thin foam packing material and the little plastic bags, but for me, Viva paper towel gives the best results.  Against Fangar's advice, I tried accelerator once, never again.  That stuff can ruin the CA in a nanosecond.  The cellulose in the paper towel provides all the accelerator you need and BLO will do the same.

And, I have never glued paper towel to myself or the blank.  I did once glue some 400 grit paper to my finger.[:0]  CA sure gets hot when it cures.


----------



## Pipes (Jun 7, 2006)

I do evedrthing wrong BUT it works for me I use the BLUE shop towels from Sam's club or any auto supply !!! narry a problem I fold it thick and use gloves but never glued the gloves to the towel YET !!! Now I have glued my arm to the work bench LOL thats another story :O) I always use acceelarator and it never has clouded up on me ! so far but I have only made a few over a 100 pens and half a those don't have a CA finish there either just waxed or Friction or there plastic and of course don't need it :O) I like CA on some wood specialy light colored woods were dirt and grime would be a problem But on like cocobolo I just wax it with TSW and thats it !





http://affordablepipes.com/


----------

